# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Mortar pavers to concrete?

## Ash2385

Is it possible to mortar pavers to concrete that's a few days old? Will the mortar bond to the concrete?

----------


## Marc

Probably better than old concrete.

----------


## johnc

Much as Marc said, it will bond fine

----------


## Ash2385

Thanks guys! Bonded rock hard

----------

